# Dankung Vs. Your Typical



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

I have questions for those of you who now own a dankung or two and how would you compare that to what you normally shoot? Does it improve you as a shooter? Does it give you more power estimating that you are using the same weight of band size and length? Are you more accurate? And lastly would you choose a dankung over your typical slingshot? 
I do not own a dankung and was just wondering of your personal opinions.

-foreigner


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have 2, a traditional "pretzel" type and a small wrist brace. They are fun but I like my regular frames a lot more. They make a good product with a lot of very fine designs. Flatband


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Im thinking of sending for this one, i like the design of this one, i tend to hold the forks high but i think thats cos i use strong elastic, so this one would suit me, and im going to order a load of elastic at the same time, but i do prefer natural over the likes of barnett and all the wire type slingshots, jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

foreigner said:


> I have questions for those of you who now own a dankung or two and how would you compare that to what you normally shoot? Does it improve you as a shooter? Does it give you more power estimating that you are using the same weight of band size and length? Are you more accurate? And lastly would you choose a dankung over your typical slingshot?
> I do not own a dankung and was just wondering of your personal opinions.
> 
> -foreigner


My Dankungs are small but heavier than wood slingshots. I had to adjust to the weight. According to the Chinease shooters you must follow through with Flip at the end of the release moment. I just cant incorporate this move so I gave up on the move because it feels un-natural for me. I like my Dankungs because they dont break and I sucessfully use flat bands which I find so much better for me than the tube type. Stainless steel are precision made if you get a Dankung you might consider the Titanium which is lighter than the SS. They will last forever too. Wood eventually fails. The only wood slingshot that has not gotten broken yet is my Bamboo slingshot. The wood ones that I have purchased have a fork broke, it is my fault for droping or hitting the fork with a 1/2 inch steel ball or an oversized marble and I love to shoot those hex head nuts. But the Stainless Steel Slingshots can take a licking and they dont break, at least not the Dankungs. My next Dankung will be a Titanium and I will send them the design and specifications. A stainless flat band shooter.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

foreigner said:


> I have questions for those of you who now own a dankung or two and how would you compare that to what you normally shoot? Does it improve you as a shooter? Does it give you more power estimating that you are using the same weight of band size and length? Are you more accurate? And lastly would you choose a dankung over your typical slingshot?
> I do not own a dankung and was just wondering of your personal opinions.
> 
> -foreigner


I meant to tell you that the Dankungs are very compact mine measures 3 inches overall outside forks and 4 1/2 inches overall in length and 1/4 inch thickness so they fit nicely in your pocket or in my case nicely along side my cell phone in my cell phone case. So im always ready to whip out my tool for some action. Oh, and they might not make you shoot any better right away. You must work with it. I do not aim so I did not get one with the usless colinator. However I can consitantly hit a dog food can at 50 feet. But this is with any of my slingshots. More than anything for me is the Bands with the pouch but esspecially the bands. I find the Saunders type of bands to be long lasting and more consitant. Also a weaker band might mean more control and placement of the shot to the target. It made the difference for my number of hits. I use to think I had to kill everything I hit. Take a little time, have a little fun, and shoot all you can.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Dankungs are fun, but they do require a different style of shooting. Anything with flatbands is gonna be more powerful. That debate while kicking, is long settled.

I have 4 at the moment. They are fun. I shoot my bigger ones exclusively because they fit my hand better. Try em they are fun, and it's different. Mine are growing on me..

To piggyback on dgui; my next dankung is also custom measured as well.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I would rather shoot a board cut than my Dankung. JT


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I prefer slingshote of my own design or even a saunders Hawk. Yes and I do have one of the china designs. I just don't care for them. Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

foreigner said:


> I have questions for those of you who now own a dankung or two and how would you compare that to what you normally shoot? Does it improve you as a shooter? Does it give you more power estimating that you are using the same weight of band size and length? Are you more accurate? And lastly would you choose a dankung over your typical slingshot?
> I do not own a dankung and was just wondering of your personal opinions.
> 
> -foreigner


Just one more thing about the Dankung. To avoid the nasty hand slapp you must develope the Flip Style of shooting.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

When I first got my Dankung General, was not sure I had done a good thing, so I practiced, and worked on the flip shooting, and practised, now I carry it in my jacket pocket almost all time, mainly cause it's small and shoots good, I actually shoot it more than any of my others anymore, I like it- More than the others ???? Nahhh, I like all of them





























It seems to be about the same FPS as my other stuff, but speed don't matter if you don't hit what your'e aiming at











dgui said:


> I have questions for those of you who now own a dankung or two and how would you compare that to what you normally shoot? Does it improve you as a shooter? Does it give you more power estimating that you are using the same weight of band size and length? Are you more accurate? And lastly would you choose a dankung over your typical slingshot?
> I do not own a dankung and was just wondering of your personal opinions.
> 
> -foreigner


Just one more thing about the Dankung. To avoid the nasty hand slapp you must develope the Flip Style of shooting.
[/quote]


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I have benen shoting natural fork wood for half life, and marksman type with no wrist brace for the other half. Now I am tryng dankungs (have 3,one self made, and one on the way). Wat I like more is the compact size wich make really pocketable and concealables, and the possybility oh changing the rubbers on the fly dependink on wich kind of shoot you are willing. This I believe is a real must. But I also don't feel they are more accurate than traditional catty, may be the the reverse.This due to the dimesnions that will amplifie any error. So Dank request grater skill. But If you compare them to a milbro wich is about same dimensions you will find that the loop system is better than fix. 
my two cents


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

That's basiclly what I am thinking, the small size, and being to quickly change bands if need be, by practicing with it quite a bit it seems to have improved my accuracy with my other shooters, and I have been shooting slingshots for over 60 years, I really like the smaller size











stelug said:


> I have benen shoting natural fork wood for half life, and marksman type with no wrist brace for the other half. Now I am tryng dankungs (have 3,one self made, and one on the way). Wat I like more is the compact size wich make really pocketable and concealables, and the possybility oh changing the rubbers on the fly dependink on wich kind of shoot you are willing. This I believe is a real must. But I also don't feel they are more accurate than traditional catty, may be the the reverse.This due to the dimesnions that will amplifie any error. So Dank request grater skill. But If you compare them to a milbro wich is about same dimensions you will find that the loop system is better than fix.
> my two cents


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

I like them as well.
A huge fan of the natural fork and slowly coming round to the board-cut, these dankungs are nice!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

As you know, I love steel slingshots. I enjoy the sturdiness, the look and feel of them. A stainless steel slingshot will simply last forever.

Most Dankungs are too small for my hands, plus I prefer thicker paracord than they usually use, and of course flatbands are way better than tubes.

I do not think it is necessary to shoot them flip style. The flip style is a common technique to avoid hand slaps, and it works much the same on all regular forks I have shot so far. But if you balance the band dimension and the ammo weight, hand slaps are altogether avoidable even without the flip style.

Jim from Dankung just emailed me, he says mass production of the slingshot I have designed for them has started and the product will soon be available. They even engraved my name! I can't wait for the first production sample. I have seen wax units (they test the steel moulding tools with wax first), and those look sweeet.

Interesting, Jim says that it is hard to find workers in China now! Their economy is booming, obviously.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you all for replying to this topic. It was very helpful. I would have to conclude just as with my experience with slingshots that whether your type of slingshot is shoot over the top, shoot through the forks, or perhaps wrist brace and so many other variations it really comes down to personal preference and of course practice, practice, and practice and more practice.









I thank you all and hope others found this topic helpful.

-foreigner

p.s. Good luck JoergS!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

foreigner said:


> p.s. Good luck JoergS!


Thanks for the kind words, but of course I have no financial interest in this. Dankung will need luck in selling them! I hope my design works out for Dankung, a great company. I just wanted to contribute, and I am proud that they like my design so much that they have heavily invested in a mass production.

Jörg


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Thanks for the kind words, but of course I have no financial interest in this. Dankung will need luck in selling them! I hope my design works out for Dankung, a great company. I just wanted to contribute, and I am proud that they like my design so much that they have heavily invested in a mass production.
> 
> Jörg


Jorg, was wondering if you had any pics of your design. Sorry to ask but I'm stuck using my cell till I have power again and it's difficult to search.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I do have pics, but Dankung wants me to keep the design secret until the product is available. Have some patience, it will be out soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Im thinking of sending for this one, i like the design of this one, i tend to hold the forks high but i think thats cos i use strong elastic, so this one would suit me, and im going to order a load of elastic at the same time, but i do prefer natural over the likes of barnett and all the wire type slingshots, jeff
> 
> normally
> 
> ...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

danny said:


> Im thinking of sending for this one, i like the design of this one, i tend to hold the forks high but i think thats cos i use strong elastic, so this one would suit me, and im going to order a load of elastic at the same time, but i do prefer natural over the likes of barnett and all the wire type slingshots, jeff
> 
> normally
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Cheers Danny, I am going to buy one but dont know which one, i dont buy catapult (slingshots) that often but i do like these ones, jeff


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Im thinking of sending for this one, i like the design of this one, i tend to hold the forks high but i think thats cos i use strong elastic, so this one would suit me, and im going to order a load of elastic at the same time, but i do prefer natural over the likes of barnett and all the wire type slingshots, jeff
> 
> normally
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Cheers Danny, I am going to buy one but dont know which one, i dont buy catapult (slingshots) that often but i do like these ones, jeff
[/quote]

PM me,i will tell u,but u would be best to learn more chinese dankung knowledge first if u play it perfectly.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I enjoy shooting my seven,...yes 7 Dankungs very much! They hit very hard and shoot very accurate as well. They are great to carry with you anywhere...except metal detectors and such. I can hit a pop can pretty regularly at 25 yards with them. I don't worry about all the flip style stuff, I just shoot them and have fun.
I would not be willing to give up my flat -band shooters, not for one second. I think flats have a small edge on accuracy, perhaps because of the limp quality of the flats during the shot as opposed to the tube still having some "body" during the shot.
Still, I would like to see a real contest between an expert in each kind of slingshot. I think it would be close!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The"Pretzels", as I've said, are not really my type. I will however buy Joerg's design when it comes out because I know he designed it with bigger hands in mind and it will probably be able to incorporate flats in some way. Put my order in!







Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I want the Joerg designed Dankung also!


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I will add one more thing. I have a few different sized Dankungs. The one I shoot most often and am most consistent with is the wider General Western sized model.. My Bat Metal is next and it's the next widest fork setup.. If you wanna learn the chinese style, start with one wider first.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

actually this knid of ball-in-tube without wrist-brace is just for shooting target,always 1 tube for each side ,no power.not for hunting.4 pieces will cause too hard vibration which lead to inaccurate shooting.need wrist-brace

this is why most shooters prefer to buy ball in tube with wrist-bace and chinese dankung with ears.

1.try to use many pieces thin tube instaed of 2 pieces of thick tube.cz thin rubber contractibility is faster speed than thick.let bullets get much more initial velocity .we could try to minimize the leather size with bullets.cz decrease the leather weight.

2.try to use hollow tube with small size diameter ,usually we prefer to use outer dia. 5.0, 4.9, 4.7, 4.5, 4.2 4.0mm ,inner dia 2.5, 2.0 ,1.8 ,1.7 ,16.mm.now the tube model 1632 1842 1745 1845 2040 2047 2550 1949 2050 
it is for faster contractibility and get much more initial velocity of bullets.

3 framswork size must be suitable for ur handshape size.plus wrap with some rubber materials as to handle it stablely.such as viberation and sweat in hand.

4.e pouch has 2 kinds of model,2 holes for low powerful, 4 pieces of thin tubes(1hole each side),4 holes for 8 pieces of thin tubes.(left- 2 holes, right -2holes)
the pouch leather is out of the shape if the leather material is not firm,while u tied up the powerful tube or flat.the pouch hole will become bigger and bigger later.

normally flat or tube length is same for each side ,but the length become the difference ,not same length with big hole appearrance and out of the shape pouch if it is not firm .finally affects the accurate shotting.

i often test the leather tensile property if i select the leather.i will cut it open a little with scissors or knife when i find a little thick and hard leather,then i will try to pull it apart with my hand.

that leather is suitable for making pouch if i can not pull apart easily,that means the leather tensile property is perfect.later the pouch hole wil not get the bigger size or out of shape after i use stronger powerful tube and flat.
just throw it away if pull apart the leather very easily.not for making the pouch.
4 holes for pouch hole design,(2 holes for each side). that is for the fixed position of ball in the pouch, so for the accurate shooting .

the pouch with 4 holes is better than it with 2 holes after test accurate shooting.

as to how to slelect the leather thick ,usually we select the it with 1.2-1.5MM thick if we use lower pull tube or flat. 
select the leather with 1.5-2.2MM if use the stonge pull tube or flat.
no matter what kind of leather materials,we should test tensile property.

ps usually leather thick is in proportion to to firm and tensile property ,more thick ,more firm.

do u think of the rubber Stretching Attenuation after 3 seconds when u stretch out completely? 
ok ,for example if the the tube pull is 10KG, the pull will decreased to less than 8KG soon after when u stretch out totally and hold it after 3 seconds. the pull will continue to decrease rectilinearity,maybe less than 4-6KG after 8-10 seconds,rubber life will be shortened very quickly meanwhile.

that means u must shoot after u stretch it out totally in 3 seconds,otherwise that will cause the shooting accuracy due to pull decreasing rectilinearity,at the same time it lead to ineffective hunting lethality with lower pull.
the best rubber tube or flatband "stretching rate should be 1 to (6-6.5),
in other words u can not stretch out anymore if u take 1cm long tube and stretch out to 6cm or 6.5cm.

addtionally it not enough that the bullets initial velocity depends on rubber tube or flatband elasticity merely,u must make a good use of wrist pull power when u shoot with wrist lash ,so the bullet initial velocity will be fastest .
do not know how many kg ur faltband rubber pull is.chinese tube power can even reach to 15-20KG. some people maybe figure out why chinese tube is so powerful ,why?cz that is for hunting.no power,no gain.some animals normally is far away from us,tube with stong pull will shoot the animal 20-50m far away.

lower pull of tube or faltband is ok if u just want to shoot the target(bottle or sth like that).maybe 3-5KG pull is ok.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

All of my Slingshots except a barnett model are better than any Dankung.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Inquisitive said:


> All of my Slingshots except a barnett model are better than any Dankung.


Sorry let me gently disagree. Speacking on slingshot skill, shooting's style, and rubbers strenght related to the first two factors, in my opinion are way most important than frame. What I am tryng to explain with my poor english is that anyone can achieve good resoults just shooting, shooting and shooting again what ever kind of frame he like.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

opinions are like poopshoots,, everybody has one











Inquisitive said:


> All of my Slingshots except a barnett model are better than any Dankung.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

stelug said:


> All of my Slingshots except a barnett model are better than any Dankung.


Sorry let me gently disagree. Speacking on slingshot skill, shooting's style, and rubbers strenght related to the first two factors, in my opinion are way most important than frame. What I am tryng to explain with my poor english is that anyone can achieve good resoults just shooting, shooting and shooting again what ever kind of frame he like.
[/quote]

I'm talking about the whole package.

I do realise you can fit a Dankung with better bands.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Inquisitive said:


> All of my Slingshots except a barnett model are better than any Dankung.


Sorry let me gently disagree. Speacking on slingshot skill, shooting's style, and rubbers strenght related to the first two factors, in my opinion are way most important than frame. What I am tryng to explain with my poor english is that anyone can achieve good resoults just shooting, shooting and shooting again what ever kind of frame he like.
[/quote]

I'm talking about the whole package.

I do realise you can fit a Dankung with better bands.

[/quote]

me too, whole package is very good


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I think Dankungs are great products. I think I will like them more as I get better with them. JT


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Exactly JT.. Just takes practice.. Shooting them is different that a wooden with flatbands or similiar.. My Jungle Hunter USA is my favorite and I think because it's wide, so easier to shoot; which is good just learning how to shoot chinese style slingshots.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

I really wish that one day a slingshot expert would just put all the types of slingshots to test and give us his final say. Personal opinions always vary from person to person. Give an expert each type of slingshot and he'll shoot that slingshot for a week or two then do that with the rest of the style of slingshots. The information can then be collected and further tests can be examined for accuracy, comfort, ease of use, power, etc... Perhaps give these slingshots to a person who is totally new at slingshots. People tend to be bias in general so perhaps test with both individuals? Any ideas who would be such a fit for the test?








I think Joerg does an extensive test with his slingshots along with other people's. He would be a good candidate. I also think that Tex and Flatband would be a fit. I would also like to include some sharp shooters from China. I haven't yet seen any Chinese people shooting the western flat band style yet. Perhaps also include some shooters from Germany, Russia, Spain? 
It would be an awesome day when this happens.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

foreigner said:


> I really wish that one day a slingshot expert would just put all the types of slingshots to test and give us his final say. Personal opinions always vary from person to person. Give an expert each type of slingshot and he'll shoot that slingshot for a week or two then do that with the rest of the style of slingshots. The information can then be collected and further tests can be examined for accuracy, comfort, ease of use, power, etc... Perhaps give these slingshots to a person who is totally new at slingshots. People tend to be bias in general so perhaps test with both individuals? Any ideas who would be such a fit for the test?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a pipe dream mate. No one person (no matter how experienced they ((even the mighty Joerg)) claim to be) can give a credible report on how every catapult available actually "feels" when shot. The sheer No.of forks available prohibits these tests and all forks feel slightly different from person to person and what feels right for me may be your idea of **** and vice versa!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Chuff said:


> I really wish that one day a slingshot expert would just put all the types of slingshots to test and give us his final say. Personal opinions always vary from person to person. Give an expert each type of slingshot and he'll shoot that slingshot for a week or two then do that with the rest of the style of slingshots. The information can then be collected and further tests can be examined for accuracy, comfort, ease of use, power, etc... Perhaps give these slingshots to a person who is totally new at slingshots. People tend to be bias in general so perhaps test with both individuals? Any ideas who would be such a fit for the test?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a pipe dream mate. No one person (no matter how experienced they ((even the mighty Joerg)) claim to be) can give a credible report on how every catapult available actually "feels" when shot. The sheer No.of forks available prohibits these tests and all forks feel slightly different from person to person and what feels right for me may be your idea of **** and vice versa!








[/quote]

I still think the best slingshot is the one you make, and the first you made when you were a lad, the pleasure of shooting something you made, i can still remeber mine, made from a apple branch, 40 year ago, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

There is no such thing as "the best" slingshot. There are bad slingshots for sure (the fake Zinc dankungs spring to mind), but in general it comes down to your personal choice.

I support this statement from Bill Herriman 100%:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/681-a-few-slingshot-facts-to-think-about/

That says it all.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

My two quarters on the "best slingshot":
Quit trying to find it.
Make one yourself and use all your skill and patience in the process.
Rig it with latex rubber: flats are proven best, but 17-45 Chinese tubes will surprise most people with their performance.
If you like a particular type of slingshot, don't let others put you down. Some people have to believe they have the best.
Your choice of pouch is very important to the performance of your slingshot.
Be proud of the work that others show you, be happy for them, share in the fun and knowledge.
Nothing makes a slingshot perform better than practice...nothing. Become an expert with your slingshot by shooting it.
If you can't make your own slingshot, then purchase a custom slingshot from someone you know can hit what they aim at. I don't want any part of a slingshot made by a computer slingshot expert who can talk the talk but can't walk the walk.
There are many ways to attach rubber to your fork. Do some research and you may like something different than the norm and enjoy shooting it so much that you can't seem to stop shooting it.
It takes knowledge to begin, but only practice will make a champion.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

smitty said:


> My two quarters on the "best slingshot":
> Quit trying to find it.
> Make one yourself and use all your skill and patience in the process.
> Rig it with latex rubber: flats are proven best, but 17-45 Chinese tubes will surprise most people with their performance.
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have to agree Smitty the Bi-Thor is the only slingshot I use,and shoot up to 200-300 shots a day since I purchased it last year.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

_I carry a Dankung Firefox in my pocket with a few marbles everywhere I go. I sometimes get a chance to shoot at odd times while waiting for one thing or another. I live in a very small town._


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I carry my Dankung all the time. I live on a farm that is over run with rabbits, you never know when your going to bump into one.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't own a Dankung. But, I'm thinking of getting one. Is it worth the investment, or should I just get another boardcut or buy some new bands. 
-Matt


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

i think is ok to try different kind of frame and also materials (wood steel etc) and then choose your's own preferencies. I have shooted with natural woods most part of my life but since I started searcing for power i am converted to stainless steels dank. They are as little and pocketable as my old olive threes naturals but can hold very hard rubbers
my point


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bugar said:


> I have benen shoting natural fork wood for half life, and marksman type with no wrist brace for the other half. Now I am tryng dankungs (have 3,one self made, and one on the way). Wat I like more is the compact size wich make really pocketable and concealables, and the possybility oh changing the rubbers on the fly dependink on wich kind of shoot you are willing. This I believe is a real must. But I also don't feel they are more accurate than traditional catty, may be the the reverse.This due to the dimesnions that will amplifie any error. So Dank request grater skill. But If you compare them to a milbro wich is about same dimensions you will find that the loop system is better than fix.
> my two cents


[/quote]

IMy pinion is smaller slingshots are better they fit my hand better than store bought. Custom made slingshots are the better way to go. The curly maple pocket shooter was my first custom shooter and I loved it till I broke it. After that I started making my own and smaller to fit my hand. The chinease are on to something with small more compact but I find the tubes to be quite useless, (my pinion). I predict the Dankungs will be coming and take over the traditioanl crappy slingshots we see at walmart academy super k. I recall in the 70's how the so called rice burners took over the British and American mc market. Nearly haulted Harley for good till amf took over. Hoping to see some Dankungs at a nearby store well at least befire I hit the dirt. But this is just my pinion.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

> IMy pinion is smaller slingshots are better they fit my hand better than store bought. Custom made slingshots are the better way to go. The curly maple pocket shooter was my first custom shooter and I loved it till I broke it. After that I started making my own and smaller to fit my hand. The chinease are on to something with small more compact but I find the tubes to be quite useless, (my pinion). I predict the Dankungs will be coming and take over the traditioanl crappy slingshots we see at walmart academy super k. I recall in the 70's how the so called rice burners took over the British and American mc market. Nearly haulted Harley for good till amf took over. Hoping to see some Dankungs at a nearby store well at least befire I hit the dirt. But this is just my pinion.


yes, (sometime)s smaller is better. I too remember the upcoming of riceburners and here in italy laverda, benelli, mv agusta, ducati and guzzi hit the dust because they did not understand the danger in beeing in competition with somesting faster, cheaper and more reliable. I was 18 and had the two whell's sikness in the blood. Now I am 58 I still have two Hog (dyna) and one Beamer, and ride them hard and often. And have to say thanks to jap, because if I can ride classic, iron, carbed, and with a sort of soul in them, pure occidental bikes it is partially their merit. Competition helpes.

Dgui, just give a try to the small china tubes, they are surprising if compared to the gofy occidental ones.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

[quote name='dgui' date=


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree with and appreciate all of your opinions whether good or bad. They all come from your personal experience. I'm sure there's no "best slingshot". I too have shot my own made slingshots. I respect that we all have our own opinions and preferences. I have always loved shooting slingshots and have done so for many years. This site along with the like slingshot forums have provided a lot of insight and ideas about slingshots. It all winds down to the shooter instead of what type of slingshot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

foreigner said:


> I agree with and appreciate all of your opinions whether good or bad. They all come from your personal experience. I'm sure there's no "best slingshot". I too have shot my own made slingshots. I respect that we all have our own opinions and preferences. I have always loved shooting slingshots and have done so for many years. This site along with the like slingshot forums have provided a lot of insight and ideas about slingshots. It all winds down to the shooter instead of what type of slingshot.


Its whatever one fits your hand.


----------

